# Working at a trail riding place.. help!



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I would go back to taking some lessons before you go to work handling horses for other people, especially where there is a safety and liability element. 

I would work on grooming, tacking up, tying safely, walk/trot/canter and transitions, and being a confident handler. I would also brush up on first aid. 

What would you be doing at this place? Most of the time they will usually start new staff off with the dirty, crummy jobs. But, that's how you learn.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I rode at Yellowstone last summer and they had trail guides. From what I observed as the paid rider. The wranglers, gathered the horses, saddled, bridled, helped people mount. As we rode out, they checked on the people as we went. I might think there would be times you would need to be comfortable ponying another horse as well. I am sure there is much much more to the job than what I observed but I have never worked that job so it is my only frame of reference.


----------



## equuslover (Mar 21, 2016)

Mulefeather said:


> I would go back to taking some lessons before you go to work handling horses for other people, especially where there is a safety and liability element.
> 
> I would work on grooming, tacking up, tying safely, walk/trot/canter and transitions, and being a confident handler. I would also brush up on first aid.
> 
> What would you be doing at this place? Most of the time they will usually start new staff off with the dirty, crummy jobs. But, that's how you learn.


I have been working with disabled riding people in recent years but not actually riding. I'd just be helping around the stable and helping people mount. thank you for the ideas.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Make sure you are physically fit- it's a hard job caring for all those horses in all kinds of weather. You have to be really safety conscious all the time with great people skills. Most of the guests will have little to no horse experience.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Just be calm cool and collected. 

Helping people mount is hard work.

Telling them the basics about what they need to know.... how to steer and where the brakes are. Calming down fearful people, boosting their confidence. 

Keeping the horses behaving themselves while tied to the hitching post.

Grooming, saddling and looking the horse over really well. Sometimes they'll have a bit mark right where tack would rub for example they would put them out of work for a bit.

Keeping the place all nice and tidy, lot of "road apples" to pick up.

When I help out an outfitter friend, that's what I do. Constant movement all day long. I sleep very well at night. LOL


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

For some crazy reason I cant edit my post.

I was going to say the most important thing is that you are self motivated. You see something that needs to be done and you take care of it.

I have worked a number of jobs in my time..... most all of them due to people seeing I work hard and stay busy, some of those jobs I wasn't at all qualified for but the fact I worked hard and didn't stand around idle got me jobs. 

Also thinking ahead is a good thing. Hey! They are going to need such and such next and you go get it for them or get it ready.... most people appreciate that.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I wanted to add that in addition to being fit, and having a quick eye for the well-being of horses, please, please have good customer service skills.

You are many of those peoples' ONLY contact with horses. Or anything non-urban/suburban. You never know how that might translate at the ballot box ($$$ for multi-use trails) or inspire a future horse owner!

You gotta be like a duck. Calm on top, and paddling like crazy underneath! (watching all the details)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I second boots' point. Tell them of your experience working with vulnerable people. That's half the equation right there!


----------



## Cowgirl8285 (May 31, 2016)

I currently am employed as a trail guide. I have been doing this for 3 years now. This is the only job I have had that I have never gotten up in the morning and wished that I didn't have to go to work! 

It is a very demanding job. Requires hard work and attention to detail. The safety of the guests and horses is your responsibility. 

I am responsible for cleaning and saddling 13 horses every day. The horses I work with are turned out to pasture every night so they get a bit dirty. Here is where attention to detail is important. Our guests have repeatedly complimented my bosses on how clean and we'll taken care of their horses are. Hooves picked, manes and trails brushed, mud and dirt brushed off, and ticks removed. 

You must be able to interact with the guests in a pleasant manner. Be knowledgeable about the horses you are working with. Learn the weird quirks and habits of each horse. Guests love hearing about the cute things the horse does that they are riding. As long as their habits aren't a safety issue or concern that might make the rider uncomfortable. Example..... we have one that we call our little princess because she doesn't like to get her feet muddy. Walks around mud puddles. 

I had not been on a horse in almost 30 years when I got this job. But I was willing to work hard and it has paid off. As in the above post, be self motivated. If you see it needs to be done, do it. Don't wait for someone to ask or tell you. Watch and learn. See how the horses act/interact with people and each other. The more you watch the horses, the more you learn about them. This makes the job easier and safer for everyone involved. 

Be flexible. If it isn't your job but you are asked to do it, do it with a smile on your face. If you have a guest that is a little nervous at first, chat with them. It takes their mind off being nervous and before they know it the ride is almost over! 

I have rambled enough. Lol. If you have any questions or would like to chat, pm me. I'll be happy to help in any way I can.


----------

